# New Feature for Clubs



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just wanted to point out that Art has given us a group on APC! I have not had the time to look into it but one nice feature is that you can change the info under your name from "member" or "Senior members" to SWOAPE member.

Here is the link for some directions and an explanation of the feature: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=12798


----------

